# Stephanie Plum series



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to start back on the Stephanie Plum series... ready for book 7.

Has anyone seen these as a set? Each book is about $7 on Amazon and I want to download the next 7 so ouch


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There is a set for the plums first three books
it's called Three Plums in one and it's available for the kindle


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just checked and didn't see it in any other bundles. I always find Janet Evanovich books at the library (in for sell area) and they run for a quarter. May want to check your library out just in case


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

There are a lot of them around used...but not for the kindle.  The first 3 are the only bundle I've seen as well.

Fun stuff!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> There is a set for the plums first three books
> it's called Three Plums in one and it's available for the kindle


I don't see that available for the Kindle unless I am just missing something?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

_Three Plums in One_ is not offered for the Kindle on the Amazon website. It asks you to "click" if you would like to see it for Kindle. You can find most of the series for sale at bargain prices at second hand sales. They are a lot of fun to read, but probably not "keepers."


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, that's odd.  The bundle was available when I got mine.  Bummer if they removed it.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .I got 'em as a bundle too. . . . .it was cheap, too, as I recall. . . . . .


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought the Three Plums in One (first three books) for $9.59 but they pulled it off Amazon and it hasn't been back since.  As good as the series is... you'd think they'd be happy to offer the bundle and get new readers "hooked" and wanting to read the rest of the series.  Maybe they're confident that reading just the first book can accomplish that.  I'm glad I bought the bundle when I did.  Yet another example that shows us you better buy something if you want it and it's a good price.... the price can rocket from free to $9.99 in a matter of hours... or, as in this case, it might not always be available at all.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree that they should continue to offer the bundle. It's still over $3.00 per book and definitely got me hooked on the series. 
I've read through book 12.
deb


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Well it was worh a shot  

I'm going to take the plunge and purchase at least books 7-9 before my next trip


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Stephanie Plum boxed sets appear to be available on Amazon, just not for the Kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, Amazon is still offering the boxed set.  
I just wish they'd make the price consistent for the K books, at least the first 6 or 8 since Evanovich is up to book 15.  
deb


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I enjoy the Stephanie Plum series quite a bit, especially since Trenton is almost in my backyard.  However, I enjoy reading the books interspersed with other things, as opposed to reading a number of the books in the series together.  As much as I enjoy them, they start to get a little repetitive for me, if I read more than two in a row. Has anyone else found that to be the case?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Margaret, you are absolutely right.  As good as they are, they do get repetitive.  
I have been saving the ones I have left in the series till I need a really good laugh. 
deb


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Margaret, you are absolutely right. As good as they are, they do get repetitive.
> I have been saving the ones I have left in the series till I need a really good laugh.


Same for me. I just started reading these last year. At first I read a couple in a row, but now I just read them when I want something funny to read.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the bundle as well. I learnt my lesson when the 1st 3 or so Outlander books were around $3 & I didn't get them at that price, because i thought that they would remain so, especially being the older books in the series. When they went up to double that price, which BTW, wasn't tons of money, it irked me so much. I wanted to buy at the lower price. I felt that I lost out on a deal & was so dissapointed. Now, I jump on bundles or books that I want to read at a lower price. 
     Now, if you missed the bundle, I am very sorry, but I like this series, so I would suggest to you to buy the 1st book. I have more than 1 series going at the same time. What I do is just rotate the books each night. By the time I get back to Stephanie Plum, I really miss it & am anxious to find out what happens next. Well, that's my way, at any rate.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The first book is quite a bit different from the rest though--I think they were better off with the Three Plums in One bundle.

Still, just pick them up a few at a time, and watch carefully, sometimes the price on a single book later in the series will drop quite a bit.  Who knows why?  But grab them when you see them, because the price may very well change the next day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And for any newer members, you will always find any deals on the bargain book thread, and we'll even post them on a thread such as this one just to make sure everyone becomes aware.  Just another thing I love about KB.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It seems some of Ms. Evanovich's books are in this Amazon/MacMillan mess.  
I had 4 or 5 of her books on my shopping list and they are showing as not currently available.  
I hope this situation works out quickly and smoothly.  
deb


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> It seems some of Ms. Evanovich's books are in this Amazon/MacMillan mess.
> I had 4 or 5 of her books on my shopping list and they are showing as not currently available.
> I hope this situation works out quickly and smoothly.
> deb


WTH!!! I planned to buy these for my trip... last week they were available and now gone?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to check each book individually.  The ones I had on my shopping list are not available, but some of her other books are.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?v=feed&story_fbid=277002467981&id=1718123004#/pages/Janet-Evanovich/111031606992?ref=nf

This came up on my Facebook page.
deb


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Well that really stinks  

Hope they resolve this situation soon


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure it will resolve and all of the books will be back on Amazon.  They might end up costing more, but I guess that's the way life goes.  
I'm going to read Visions of Sugar Plums this week.  
I'm ready for another Stephanie fix.
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like the books should be back to available soon.  Amazon posted to the forums that they will be putting the  books back up at macmillans requested prices--they didn't say WHEN exactly and they didn't say how many of the books would have to go up in price (or when.  There was some discussion in other places that pricing might stay the same until March, but amazon said they had to provide the books because they can't get them from anywhere else so they will give in to mm pricing demands.  I'm paraphrasing...)

Maria


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I read that post also.  I will probably have to get the rest of the Plum series from my library or wait till the HB is 4.99 at B&N.  I guess that's what I don't understand about this big stance MacMillan is taking when I have walked into B&N and Walmart and found the Plum HB for 4.99 and 5.00.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still haven't read #15 because it's way more than I want to pay.  Hopefully, the price will come down when the PB comes out in July.  If it doesn't, I'll head to the library.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just looked on Fantastic Fiction and 16 is due out in June.  And now that I've read your post, Gertie, that will before the PB of 15.  That doesn't make sense.  
And I haven't read 15 either because of the price.  I can wait.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> I just looked on Fantastic Fiction and 16 is due out in June. And now that I've read your post, Gertie, that will before the PB of 15. That doesn't make sense.
> And I haven't read 15 either because of the price. I can wait.
> deb


Sorry, I should have said June. That's her publication month. My bad. Looking it up on Amazon, the hardcover is listed as "bargain price." $11.18. Now that is very interesting.

The Kindle version hasn't been reposted yet.


----------



## Micknmin (Aug 8, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> The first book is quite a bit different from the rest though--I think they were better off with the Three Plums in One bundle.


One For the Money was the first book I ever downloaded to my Kindle. I liked it, but couldn't figure out why everyone raved about these books so much. Just out of curiosity, how is the first book different from the rest? Do they get better with each book? I'm thinking that maybe I should give the Stephanie Plum books another try.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I liked the others much more than One.  I bought the first 3 in a bundle and so I already had them and went on to read more.  By the time I finished them I knew I'd be finishing the series.  They can be repetitve, as with a lot of series, so I just read other things in between so that they are fresh for me.  And the laughs are worth it.  
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone found a bundled set of Stephanie Plum books since they have been put back on Amazon? I have been unable to find any.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the bundle was available about a year or so ago.  
Sorry it's not still avaiable.
deb


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Margaret said:


> I enjoy the Stephanie Plum series quite a bit, especially since Trenton is almost in my backyard. However, I enjoy reading the books interspersed with other things, as opposed to reading a number of the books in the series together. As much as I enjoy them, they start to get a little repetitive for me, if I read more than two in a row. Has anyone else found that to be the case?


Trenton is in my back yard too! 

I have been reading a lot of series lately and they do start to get repetitive for me, so I can relate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> Trenton is in my back yard too!
> 
> I have been reading a lot of series lately and they do start to get repetitive for me, so I can relate.


I recently reread 1-14 one right after the other and enjoyed each one more than the one before.

I was looking forward to her new Diesel series (he moves out of Trenton). Too bad she's published by a MacMillan subsidiary.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Micknmin said:


> One For the Money was the first book I ever downloaded to my Kindle. I liked it, but couldn't figure out why everyone raved about these books so much. Just out of curiosity, how is the first book different from the rest? Do they get better with each book? I'm thinking that maybe I should give the Stephanie Plum books another try.


One is a great mystery with a dollop of humor. Two through around Six are still good mysteries, but more and more, the humor takes the forefront. By the time you reach the current books, the mystery is definitely backseat and not all that interesting.

Personal opinion on Fifteen:


Spoiler



The humor in the first books is really quite funny and the characters are fabulous. By Fifteen, the humor is mostly potty based, crude, and not terribly funny--and the "mystery" is just stupid. The only Kindle book I paid more than $9.99 for and regretted it. At least others that I've picked up at hardcover prices were worth it! I won't be buying Sixteen at anything higher than $10, and may actually get it from the library to see if it's an improvement over Fifteen before I buy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> One is a great mystery with a dollop of humor. Two through around Six are still good mysteries, but more and more, the humor takes the forefront. By the time you reach the current books, the mystery is definitely backseat and not all that interesting.
> 
> Personal opinion on Fifteen:
> 
> ...


I've already written to Janet telling her that I will not be buying her books at MacMillan's inflated prices, nor will I give up e-books to buy print books. She cheerfully wrote me back that Amazon and MacMillan had resolved their differences and I could buy her books again.

Wake up, Janet. As long as your books are being sold at more than I'm willing to pay, I will NOT be buying them.

But I'll never lose Steph and Lula and Grandma Mazur, because I have 1-14 and I never mind reading a good book multiple times.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I will be getting any additional Stephanie fixes from the library.  I hate not having them on my K, but like Gertie, I will not be buying MacMillan books.  

I don't think some people are getting it.  It's not about the books being available again; it's about the strong arm tactics that were used.

deb


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Plum series is coming back up on Amazon slowly.  One e-version is 6.39, one 7.99 and the others are coming up 9.99 when they were previously 7.99.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've already written to Janet telling her that I will not be buying her books at MacMillan's inflated prices, nor will I give up e-books to buy print books. She cheerfully wrote me back that Amazon and MacMillan had resolved their differences and I could buy her books again.
> 
> Wake up, Janet. As long as your books are being sold at more than I'm willing to pay, I will NOT be buying them.


Another form letter, I'm guessing. Well, given that a lot of people are sending email at this point, I can't blame an author for not individualizing replies.

The Plum books were some of the priciest I bought for the Kindle that were currently in paperback, and that was before the increase. Only the bundled first three were a decent deal, and that's apparently been gone for quite a while before the recent dispute.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I'm still kicking myself for not buying most or all Janet's books before. Now, I have only the 1st 4 books on my Kindle.    I may have to resort to the DTB's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Well, I'm still kicking myself for not buying most or all Janet's books before. Now, I have only the 1st 4 books on my Kindle.  I may have to resort to the DTB's.


DTB's is what MacMillan wants us to buy. Just go to the library or check out used book stores. I bought the first three PB's in a boxed set for my daughter for Christmas. That was obviously before this whole kerfuffle.

I'm still getting Janet's e-newsletter, so when the new Diesel books come out, I'll be heading to the library myself.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kerfuffle....love the term.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Kerfuffle....love the term.
> deb


Feel free to use it. It's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I read 1 thru 12 when I was recovering from knee surgery. They really helped get me through that tough time. Now I need to find 13 thru 15, but I'm not paying an outrageous price!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't missed a book in this series.... but it's off to the library for me from now on.  I won't be paying McMillan's inflated prices.... not even for my Stephanie laughs.  I'd much rather have them on my Kindle.... but not at the new prices.  They lost my sales.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I haven't missed a book in this series.... but it's off to the library for me from now on. I won't be paying McMillan's inflated prices.... not even for my Stephanie laughs. I'd much rather have them on my Kindle.... but not at the new prices. They lost my sales.......


I'm with you. My Mom has a doc appt on Monday right near the library. I'm going to pick up #15. No sense waiting any longer for the price to come down.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

#15 is at the $9.99 price right now. Given that it's not yet available in paperback and won't be for months, I'm actually not surprised by the price.

What's interesting is how completely all over the map the rest of the prices are.

One: $6.39
Two: $9.99
Three: $9.99
Four - Twelve, $6.39
Thirteen: *$4.84?!*
Fourteen: $6.39

The between the numbers ones are also a bit odd, with Plum Spooky at $9.99, the rest at $5.59.

The paperbacks seem to be at $7.99 for the most part. Two and Three have got to be some weird anomaly though, there's no reason for those two books to be so much higher than the rest.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been watching this series and I'm finally glad Four through Fourteen are finally back up.  And I'm surprised that the prices of Four through Fourteen are 6.39.  I'm pretty sure all of them were 7.99 before the fiasco.  
It would be nice to at least have some consistency.
deb


edit: 13 is now 6.39.  I wish they'd spend more time getting more books in digital format instead of playing with the freakin prices of the books that have been out forever.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have been watching this series and I'm finally glad Four through Fourteen are finally back up. And I'm surprised that the prices of Four through Fourteen are 6.39. I'm pretty sure all of them were 7.99 before the fiasco.
> It would be nice to at least have some consistency.
> deb
> 
> edit: 13 is now 6.39. I wish they'd spend more time getting more books in digital format instead of playing with the freakin prices of the books that have been out forever.


I think you're right--looks like I paid 7.99 for each of them last summer.

Two has gone down to 7.19 as of today.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I started Visions of Sugar Plum today.  And there is the character Diesel you all have been talking about.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> I started Visions of Sugar Plum today. And there is the character Diesel you all have been talking about.
> deb


Diesel is moving out of Trenton and getting his own series. I didn't want to read about him in the between the numbers books because he's supposedly another love interest for Steph. I'd like to read the new series, but I'll get it from the library.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Diesel is moving out of Trenton and getting his own series. I didn't want to read about him in the between the numbers books because he's supposedly another love interest for Steph. I'd like to read the new series, but I'll get it from the library.


As if Steph needed another one.  That also the reason I didn't do the between the numbers books. No Morelli? Not interested!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I was definitely kicking myself for not buying the series for Kindle sooner...now I guess I could do better on some prices, but worse on others since the kerfluffle.  Now I have the mixed feelings about wanting the series, not wanting to take up space with more DTB's, but not wanting to buy MacMillan books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NitroStitch said:


> I was definitely kicking myself for not buying the series for Kindle sooner...now I guess I could do better on some prices, but worse on others since the kerfluffle. Now I have the mixed feelings about wanting the series, not wanting to take up space with more DTB's, but not wanting to buy MacMillan books.


If you buy the dtb's, you're doing exactly what MacM wants you to do. They're making the e-books less attractive price-wise so you'll buy the paper books.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm with Gertie, seems like they're forcing us to get the DTBs.  I will be going to the library a lot more.  Which is fine with me.  I had been missing it anyway.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**IF** you're going to buy the DTB's, buy them secondhand.  That way, MacMillan makes no additional profit.

I do think that the prices on these are starting to average back out.  I looked back at my own receipts, and I did pay $7.99 on most of these books.  Now the majority are at $6.39, less than the paperbacks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> **IF** you're going to buy the DTB's, buy them secondhand. That way, MacMillan makes no additional profit.
> 
> I do think that the prices on these are starting to average back out. I looked back at my own receipts, and I did pay $7.99 on most of these books. Now the majority are at $6.39, less than the paperbacks.


$6.39 is good. Comparable authors sell (and I buy if they are favorites) at that price.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are good prices, at least for most of the collection. I'd much rather buy Kindle versions than DTB's, both for Amazon and my own space requirements and convenience. Otherwise I would probably be thinking of the library as the other option also.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Katherine Heigl is to star as Stepanie Plum  in the upcoming "One for the Money". I like Katherine Heigl, but I think she might be miscast in this part. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not liking that casting either.  She's a bit too blond and ditzy for the part.  Stephanie, as I see her, is not the dumb blonde type as much as a just clumsy.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Boy, it was hard to find a photo of her with clothes on. Not the t-shirt and jeans image of our Steph. I hope they get Mo'nique for Lula. Too bad Estelle Getty is gone. She's def Grandma Mazur.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, great minds think alike. Estelle Getty would have been my pick for grandma Muzur. That is the only character that I have a face & voice for ...as in actor/actress. I got all the Kindle books for the series, just not the between numbers ones. Yay! I would have waited for book 15 to go down, but I afraid it would go up in price. I too had kicked myself for not getting all the books in the series right away. I can't wait to watch the Stehanie Plum in the movies or netfix.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I see Sandra Bullock as Stephanie.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Reyn said:


> I see Sandra Bullock as Stephanie.


Absolutely! I think she's the type of person I had in mind when reading, at least part of the time.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> Katherine Heigl is to star as Stepanie Plum  in the upcoming "One for the Money". I like Katherine Heigl, but I think she might be miscast in this part. Anyone have any thoughts?


I dunno - I think maybe she can pull it off - with her hair dyed dark, long & curly. Definitely better than Reese Witherspoon (much as I like her, she's not Stephanie Plum!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandra Bullock would be great, but I think she's a bit old for the part.  How about Anne Hathaway?  I guess we're stuck with Heigl, but it's fun to cast a movie.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't care who plays Steph....as long as they cast Jensen Ackles as Morelli.  After the lengthy casting thread we had here last year, I can't picture anyone else in that role!  LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I don't care who plays Steph....as long as they cast Jensen Ackles as Morelli. After the lengthy casting thread we had here last year, I can't picture anyone else in that role! LOL


That'll work.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**drools**

This was the pic that did it for me though.










Actually, oddly enough, that pic from that thread was what finally pushed me over the edge into reading these books! I had to know what the character was like that this picture represented. And I can honestly say that Morelli exceeded all my expectations! 

Funny though, a friend and I were just talking about casting the movie a few weeks ago (naturally I sent this decision over to her and she concurred.) There was nothing on the web more recent than last summer at that point though, with Evanovich quoted as not having any idea who/what/where/when/how it was going to come together.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this thread.  For some reason, I thought the Plum books were more for pre-teens.  Don't know where I got that idea.    I didn't have to get far into the Plum Spooky sample to realize I was wrong.  So, I've found a list of the Stephanie Plum books in order and I guess I should start at the beginning?

Off topic, but....there is a series of books by Lisa Lutz, The Spellman Files, that sounds very much like the Stephanie Plum series.  The main character is a young woman who is a Private Investigator in San Francisco.  The books aren't deep reads, but I enjoy the author's humor.  Only problem is - there are only three books.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sweet! He's perfect! I would have liked Sandra Bullock as well, for Stephanie. She has that spunkiness.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That'll work.


Oh, have mercy! I like that idea!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ellesu said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. For some reason, I thought the Plum books were more for pre-teens. Don't know where I got that idea.  I didn't have to get far into the Plum Spooky sample to realize I was wrong. So, I've found a list of the Stephanie Plum books in order and I guess I should start at the beginning?


Yes, it is best to start at the beginning of the series. I believe you could read the books individually, but each book builds a little on the last one and the complete story is best told from One through Fifteen, so far. The relationship with Morelli grows as the series continues.
Have fun
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ellesu said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. For some reason, I thought the Plum books were more for pre-teens. Don't know where I got that idea.  I didn't have to get far into the Plum Spooky sample to realize I was wrong. So, I've found a list of the Stephanie Plum books in order and I guess I should start at the beginning?


Definitely start from the beginning. The opening book with Morelli is very unexpected and gets you hooked.



> Off topic, but....there is a series of books by Lisa Lutz, The Spellman Files, that sounds very much like the Stephanie Plum series. The main character is a young woman who is a Private Investigator in San Francisco. The books aren't deep reads, but I enjoy the author's humor. Only problem is - there are only three books.


I read the first one and enjoyed it.



VictoriaP said:


> **drools**
> 
> This was the pic that did it for me though.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, that's Morelli. I feel like a cupcake all of a sudden.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

So, when do we read the Between-the-Numbers books?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NitroStitch said:


> So, when do we read the Between-the-Numbers books?


I didn't read them because they feature a third love interest for Steph (Diesel). But Diesel is moving out of Trenton and getting his own series. I'll read those.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Visions of Sugar Plums  -  between 8 and 9
Plum Lovin  -  Between 13 and 14
Plum Lucky  - Between 14 and 15
Plum Spooky  - Between 14 and 15.

I went to Fantastic Fiction and took the publications dates and figured out where I would read them.

deb


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That'll work.


Certainly works for me! Now, who could possibly be Ranger


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Certainly works for me! Now, who could possibly be Ranger












Juan Esteban Ariztisbal

Just a thought.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have a picture of him standing so we can see if he's built correctly?
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicholas Gonzalez. I think he'd make a mighty fine Ranger


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

It's not just his looks or build... he has to be able to pull off the attitude without being a jerk. He has to be... Ranger.

Babe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> It's not just his looks or build... he has to be able to pull off the attitude without being a jerk. He has to be... Ranger.
> 
> Babe.


Nobody is Ranger, except maybe Antonio Banderas, and he's too old for the part.

Cupcake


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

drenee said:


> Visions of Sugar Plums - between 8 and 9
> Plum Lovin - Between 13 and 14
> Plum Lucky - Between 14 and 15
> Plum Spooky - Between 14 and 15.
> ...


Thank you! I've got a lot more reading to do now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, yeah, that's Morelli. I feel like a cupcake all of a sudden.


What's this "all of a sudden" business? You've always been a cupcake, I thought! Damn, you think you know someone and then they come out with a statement like *this*.  Now I need to go back and find the old threads to see what I missed.

I really got into it with my mother in law when I realized she'd not only read all the books before I had (and didn't parts of THAT idea make me blush!), but she was a Ranger-babe. AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Even Banderas in his younger days might not be quite right. Hmm..... The two we've got pictured are just not quite it either. Heck they're all going to be hard to cast, I don't envy the poor casting director dealing with this film. All the Babes and Cupcakes are NOT going to be happy no matter who's playing their favorite.

At least One's a good story as is. Although I may not be able to sleep for weeks after watching it; I tend to sleep with the lights on after I reread it. But I can't wait until they make Four into a movie if they get the casting right.


Spoiler



Bathroom scene, anyone? LOL


 And Six--with Grandma Bella and the evil eye....   

Ooooh...and Fifteen was a Ranger book, so the Cupcakes have something to look forward to this summer!


Spoiler



Which almost **might** make up for Fifteen. One can hope.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have not been following this conversation closely. but I offer you another picture of eye candy. Do you think he will be appropriate for the role?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oops! I will try again. Sorry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> What's this "all of a sudden" business? You've always been a cupcake, I thought! Damn, you think you know someone and then they come out with a statement like *this*.  Now I need to go back and find the old threads to see what I missed.


Busted! Yes, I've always been a Cupcake.



> Even Banderas in his younger days might not be quite right. Hmm..... The two we've got pictured are just not quite it either. Heck they're all going to be hard to cast, I don't envy the poor casting director dealing with this film. All the Babes and Cupcakes are NOT going to be happy no matter who's playing their favorite.


This is why the _Outlander _series never gets made into a movie. No matter who they cast as Jamie, many fans will be outraged.



> At least One's a good story as is. Although I may not be able to sleep for weeks after watching it; I tend to sleep with the lights on after I reread it. But I can't wait until they make Four into a movie if they get the casting right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Benito. Lord he's chilling. Love Grandma Bella almost as much as I love Grandma Mazur. Remember the two of them at the funeral parlor?



> Ooooh...and Fifteen was a Ranger book, so the Cupcakes have something to look forward to this summer!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Still haven't read 15. The price is still too high. If it doesn't come down when the pb comes out, I'll head to the library.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Benito scares the you-know-what out of me. I had a heck of a time believing everyone here that I really wanted to move forward with the series after that. If I hadn't had the three book bundle, I'm not sure you could have convinced me, even WITH Morelli as a lure!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Busted! Yes, I've always been a Cupcake.


Whew. Thought I was losing my mind for a minute there. I actually like Grandma Bella a **smidge** more, just because everyone in the family is so cowed by her--except Morelli, of course.

And I've yet to find a good Jamie. There's just no one that's a good fit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Benito scares the you-know-what out of me. I had a heck of a time believing everyone here that I really wanted to move forward with the series after that. If I hadn't had the three book bundle, I'm not sure you could have convinced me, even WITH Morelli as a lure!


It's that creepy Steeephaneeeee whisper. Then he shows up again in another book. <shudder>



> Whew. Thought I was losing my mind for a minute there. I actually like Grandma Bella a **smidge** more, just because everyone in the family is so cowed by her--except Morelli, of course.


I think I like Grandma Mazur a bit more because I used to have to take my grandmother to all the funerals. And I've seen her face down cops that tried to stop me for speeding.



> And I've yet to find a good Jamie. There's just no one that's a good fit.


It's never going to happen. I think I read somewhere a long time ago that she was describing her husband. Or maybe it was just that her husband had red hair.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Finished Lean Mean Thirteen this weekend.  
I have Fourteen on my Kindle.  I have a couple of between books to read before I read Fourteen though.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> Finished Lean Mean Thirteen this weekend.
> I have Fourteen on my Kindle. I have a couple of between books to read before I read Fourteen though.
> deb


And? Like/dislike/indifferent/needs more Morelli? LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really liked Thirteen.  It has a twist I was not expecting.  It has plenty of Morelli and plenty of Ranger.  
And it has a situation with Lula that I was not expecting also.  The mystery was pretty good also.  Kept me
guessing a little longer than usual.  
deb


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Hmmm must be something wrong with me, he just doesn't do it for me. I watch supernatural but just not seeing it 

I just don't think anyone would measure up to Ranger in my mind, I pity the fool who tries <ggggg> and for that matter, Jamie is one that I don't want ruined for me either... Oh well, I guess my fantasy is way out of touch with reality, maybe why I'm not married or dating hehehehe.

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> I really liked Thirteen. It has a twist I was not expecting. It has plenty of Morelli and plenty of Ranger.
> And it has a situation with Lula that I was not expecting also. The mystery was pretty good also. Kept me
> guessing a little longer than usual.
> deb


You can never have too much Morelli.

And that situation with Lula ... loved it. So perfect.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> I really liked Thirteen. It has a twist I was not expecting. It has plenty of Morelli and plenty of Ranger.
> And it has a situation with Lula that I was not expecting also. The mystery was pretty good also. Kept me
> guessing a little longer than usual.
> deb


I need to go back and reread that one; they're all blurring together at this point. Other than One and Four, which kinda stand out from my Morelli-driven viewpoint! 



bkworm8it said:


> I just don't think anyone would measure up to Ranger in my mind, I pity the fool who tries <ggggg> and for that matter, Jamie is one that I don't want ruined for me either... Oh well, I guess my fantasy is way out of touch with reality, maybe why I'm not married or dating hehehehe.
> 
> theresam


The reason I HATE books being made into movies is that it's near impossible to suit everyone's ideas for casting. (Well, that and they tend to butcher the stories!) On another board, we have a whole section dedicated to casting that particular author's characters, and it's just ridiculously funny to watch the debates that go on there sometimes. We've all got our favorites, and it's hard to see some people cast into those roles! Guilty as charged, I'm as bad as any of them.

And as for Mr. T, don't get me started on that one. My gut feel is that movie is going to be so wrong on so many levels. And this is NOT Mr. T: http://www.cinemaspy.com/article.php?id=3872 I love it when a plan comes together. This ain't it.

Anyway, I don't think your fantasy is out of touch with reality necessarily. Other than the fact that Ranger clearly can't exist in real life.... LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I need to go back and reread that one; they're all blurring together at this point. Other than One and Four, which kinda stand out from my Morelli-driven viewpoint!


I need to start over from One again and read them straight through for the third time. I'm going to try to time it so that I'm just finishing Fourteen when the price comes down on Fifteen (I should live so long).



> And as for Mr. T, don't get me started on that one. My gut feel is that movie is going to be so wrong on so many levels. And this is NOT Mr. T: http://www.cinemaspy.com/article.php?id=3872 I love it when a plan comes together. This ain't it.


Have they ever made a successful movie out of a tv series? Oh, yes, _The Fugitive_. But Harrison Ford was in that, so if it was a bad movie, I wouldn't notice.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Lula - Mo'Nique?


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can never have too much Morelli.


EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can never have too much Morelli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! Absolutely impossible.

But I'm sure the Ranger-babes think the same thing about their boy. (I still cannot believe my mother-in-law is one of *them*! She's so not the type of person I want to think would be a Ranger fangirl! LOL)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Lula - Mo'Nique?


No question. She's got the attitude. Can't you just see her in leopard print spandex?


----------

